# What are the top 5 things you look for in a LFS or LPS?



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey everyone,
What are the top 5 things you look for in a LPS or LFS. I know this is a aquatic site, but try to broaden your answers out to include all critters.
Mine would be:
(in no order)

Price
Knowlege of staff
Care of livestock
Selection
Customer Satisfaction

jB


----------



## SAWALLACE (Dec 24, 2004)

Price
Selection
Quality fish
Quality Plants
Cleanliness

I worked in a pet store that had all these, so I know it can be done. Unfortunately it closed down some time ago.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

1) How well the tanks are maintained.

2) Cleanest of the entire store.

3) Plant & fish selection

4) Helpful and knowledgeable staff

5) Price


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Product selection
Proximity to my location (gas is expensive these days)
Staff and management's willingness to extend their services (special orders, etc.)
Health of livestock
Owner's level of greed (we have a LFS here that routinely makes 400% markup)


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

location
fish/plant selection
price
friendliness
cleanest


----------

